# Hex bar VS straight bar



## AJ224 (Jul 12, 2021)

I am wondering which version of the deadlift m
makes U stronger hex bar or straight bar ?Ik that they are both different movements and that hex bar is better for athletes like basketball players and football players etc and the straight bar is better for strenght athletes  powerlifters and strongmen but for the regular gym rat that is neither of those things and just like working out and wants to be strong which is better and truly makes u stronger ?let's say one guy can pull 600 on straight bar for his ORM and another guy can pull 600 on hex bar for ORM who would be considered stronger???


----------



## eazy (Jul 12, 2021)

with a straight bar, my grip is the limiting factor


----------



## AJ224 (Jul 12, 2021)

eazy said:


> with a straight bar, my grip is the limiting factor


You could just use sports chalk it's great for grip


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 12, 2021)

They are 2 totally different lifts.  Hex is more of a leg press and the straight bar is a hip hinge.  Both can be used to build strength.  Hex bar also generally has the lifter start in a higher starting position. 

I wouldn't say hex bar is better for athletes.  It's easier to learn and easier to master which is why so many coaches teach it (several friends of mine are collegiate strength coaches).  The extension from the hip hinge I would argue is better for football players, track and field athletes, etc. but it's more difficult to teach which means has an increased risk of injury.

Train both and see which one allows you to lift more.  I'd wager it's the hex bar.


----------



## AJ224 (Jul 12, 2021)

I'd say hexbar also my deadlift got in dat 600+range superfast on the hex bar but haven't tried straighbar in months but when I left it my DL was 550 last time I did straight bar thx for the reply so I guess it's no true definitive answer


----------



## eazy (Jul 12, 2021)

AJ224 said:


> I'd say hexbar also my deadlift got in dat 600+range superfast on the hex bar but haven't tried straighbar in months but when I left it my DL was 550 last time I did straight bar thx for the reply so I guess it's no true definitive answer


there's an answer. you are stronger on hex.  you start in a higher position. your hands are in a better position to hold the bar. you're standing up, not hinging backward pulling against your shins with the bar out in front of you.


----------



## AJ224 (Jul 12, 2021)

So it since that's the case the guy lifting on a straight bar would be more impressive seeing that hes at a disadvantage position wise? It's a greater range of motion on the straight???


----------



## eazy (Jul 12, 2021)

AJ224 said:


> So it since that's the case the guy lifting on a straight bar would be more impressive seeing that hes at a disadvantage position wise? It's a greater range of motion on the straight???


600lbs on a straight bar is more impressive to ME than 600 lbs on a hex bar.

There are no hex bars at a powerlifting meet.


----------



## AJ224 (Jul 12, 2021)

I completely understand where u coming from


----------



## eazy (Jul 12, 2021)

AJ224 said:


> I completely understand where u coming from


what do you squat and bench? how tall are you? what do you weigh? what do you do for programming? you're stronger than average.


----------



## AJ224 (Jul 12, 2021)

Well rite now my max bench is 365 iv seem to hit a major plateau it's been stuck at 365 for months now and I stopped squatting for a while now I hate the movement I'm 6'0last time I was on a scale I was 250 but that was also a few months ago i feel like I have lost weight since then cuz my pants are getting baggy on me and iv been training for about 2 years now


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 12, 2021)

as others have said it's not even the same lift.  The hex bar puts a lifter in a far more advantageous position.  The bar is directly in line with the center of the body and the starting position is considerably higher.  I would not even consider the hex bar deadlift as a form of a deadlift.  It's that different.  Much greater strength is required for the traditional straight bar deadlift especially in the lower back and hamstrings.


----------



## AJ224 (Jul 12, 2021)

Thx for the reply


----------



## snake (Dec 23, 2021)

Both. Next question.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 23, 2021)

If a guy could pull 600lbs on a straight bar I'd be surprised if he couldn't pull 650+ on a hex bar.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 24, 2021)

hex bar = ego lift


----------

